# Recopie Video > pas de son sur Télé



## rmk57 (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous!

Impossible de trouver sur google ou ici une solution à mon problème:

En mode "Recopie Vidéo",lorsque je lance une vidéo avec VLC par exemple, je n'ai le son que sur mon Mac (Mac mini + Ecran thunderbolt) et pas du tout sur ma TV

Je suis alors allé faire un tour dans les réglages "Son" et lorsque je tente de basculer le son sur "Apple Tv", impossible de basculer le son, le curseur se remet automatiquement sur mon moniteur &#8230; Idem pour ma borne Airport express. 







Par contre, lorsque je lance Itunes, j'ai bien l'image et le son, quand je sélectionne la sortie "Airplay". Si je ne sélectionne pas "Airplay" dans Itunes, et que je suis en mode "Recopie Vidéo", je n'ai quand même pas de son&#8230;


Bizarre Bizarre&#8230; surtout très chiant !


----------



## Herugul (5 Décembre 2013)

Et en essayant avec QuickTime puis en cliquant sur l'icône AirPlay du lecteur plutôt que de choisir recopie vidéo, ça fonctionnerait peut-être.


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Décembre 2013)

La seule chose que je peux te dire, c'est que c'est effectivement un comportement anormal. Le son devrait être transmis.
Tu as redémarré ton Mac et l'AppleTV ? Des fois ce truc basique résout bien des problèmes.
Sinon, essaie de virer les fichiers préférences relatifs à tout ça (AirPlay, sound,...).
Après, aucune idée si les trucs qu'on te propose habituellement quand il y a une couille dans le potage (réparer les autorisations, vider les caches, voire reset de la PRAM...) sont susceptibles de résoudre ton problème.


----------



## samsand31 (6 Décembre 2013)

Va dans menu audio de vlc ...


----------

